# Elect and saved



## arapahoepark (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's an interesting post as are some comments. Back to Election | Dr. Michael S. Heiser
I am interested in what you think of the idea that not all who are elect are saved but all who are saved are elect. He tends to draw this out from Israel being elect (which he says means being entrusted to worship God alone, etc.) and puts it on the NT as the idea of election rather than individually.
What say you? How is Israel's election similar or different from individual election and thus their salvation?

In the comments he brings up the incident at Keliah saying that there is no link between foreknowledge and predestination and ergo that does not mean he predestines an event to happen... (yes I am trying to wrap my head around that comment).


----------

